# High School



## Cora278 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi. I am looking for a great high school in Canada. Can anyone advise me ? My children are currently following an IB programme in Europe.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Cora278 said:


> Hi. I am looking for a great high school in Canada. Can anyone advise me ? My children are currently following an IB programme in Europe.


Do you realize what you just aske? Canada is the second largest country in the world and is 6,000km from east to west coast. Do you have a particular location in mind?


----------



## Cora278 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Response*



Auld Yin said:


> Do you realize what you just aske? Canada is the second largest country in the world and is 6,000km from east to west coast. Do you have a particular location in mind?


Yes, i am perfectly aware of the implications of this question. I am simply interested, as stated, in identifying the best high schools in Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Cora278 said:


> Yes, i am perfectly aware of the implications of this question. I am simply interested, as stated, in identifying the best high schools in Canada.


School Report Cards by Fraser Institute


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What is 'the best' high school? The one where most of the students are science oriented? Or the one with the emphasis on art? Or one where they offer a lot of business courses? Or AP classes? Or co-op programs? The one with lots of international students? The one with almost only 'Canadians'? ... (and I can go on and on).
What is a good school for my kinds doesn't have to be a good school for your kids.

Are you looking for public or private school?


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

Académie Ste. Cecile International School in Ontario & Ashbury College in Ottawa, Ontario are both outstanding schools in Canada provide students good quality of education


----------

